# Weekly Competition 2013-11



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R F' R' U2 R' F2 U R'
*2. *U2 R F R' U2 F U' F' U2
*3. *R2 U' R2 F R' U R2 U2
*4. *R' F2 R F2 U R' F2 R
*5. *U F2 R' F' U F2 U2 R

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' R' F2 R B R2 B D U2 F'
*2. *F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D' B2 L F U F U2 F L' F D2 U2
*3. *D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D F D2 B R' U' R2 U2 L' B2 F
*4. *D2 U2 R F2 L' R' B2 R' D2 U2 R2 B F' U L' B R' D' R2 F
*5. *F2 R F U F' L U R' L' F' L2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 B'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 F' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 L' U L2 Uw' Rw' Uw' Fw' Rw' F' U L2 R' F Uw2 Rw2 B2 Fw L2 Fw2 D2 Uw' L Uw L2 F Uw2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 Uw F2 D' Uw' L' R2
*2. *Fw L D Uw2 U B L R2 F' Uw2 Fw2 R B2 D2 R2 D Uw B' F Uw2 U B' D B' U' B2 Fw2 D U' L Rw2 R2 D2 L' F2 Uw B2 Rw2 R B
*3. *R2 D' Fw' U2 Fw' R F2 D' L2 B2 Fw' F Rw' B Fw F2 U' B F2 Rw2 R' F2 D Uw' L R2 B2 Rw2 B R' F Uw' B2 F2 R B' Uw2 U2 L R'
*4. *Rw' D R' Fw Uw' R' U2 L2 Rw' F L R2 B' U Rw' Uw2 Fw L2 Uw L2 Fw' F Rw' U Rw' F' D Uw2 Fw L U R B2 L Rw' B' L2 D' Rw' R'
*5. *B U2 F D2 L' Uw U2 R Uw2 L Rw2 B2 L2 Rw' D' U2 Rw2 D B Rw' U' R2 Fw R D2 U2 R F L Rw2 R Uw2 F2 Uw B L R' Uw' Fw2 Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 B Bw' R' B' Bw' F D2 B Uw F' Dw U2 F' D2 Dw' U' R' D' U' L2 R' U Bw' D2 Dw R B2 Rw2 D' Bw Fw' F L' U' L' Fw' Rw' R B L2 D2 Uw' L' D' Uw' Bw' Fw Uw L Lw2 U B' Bw2 L2 Lw Rw' Bw Uw' Bw2
*2. *D Rw B2 Bw' F L Lw2 B2 Uw' L2 R D2 Fw2 D' Dw2 B D Uw' L' Dw' B2 Bw' F' R2 Dw L' B Uw2 L' R' Dw' F L2 Fw2 F Lw R' Fw R2 Bw Fw2 Uw2 U' B2 F L2 B' Dw2 F U L2 Lw F' D R2 Bw' Fw' F Uw L'
*3. *F' U2 L' Lw' Rw' D' F L D Fw2 Rw Fw F D2 Rw' Dw2 Bw L' Rw' Bw2 Uw' Fw F' Dw2 Uw' Rw Dw' Rw B2 U Fw D B Fw2 L2 Lw B' F L' Rw' Dw2 B Dw2 Uw2 U' L2 Rw R2 Fw2 Lw B D2 Bw Fw F' L2 Rw2 D Fw' Lw2
*4. *D U' Lw' R Bw' F U' Fw2 D' Rw B Bw2 Uw2 B' Fw' D2 L' B L' Lw' B' Bw' Lw2 Fw' U B2 L' Dw Uw2 U' R2 U' Fw' L' R B L Lw' R' U' Fw' Dw' Lw' Uw' Lw U' Rw' Dw2 Lw2 U Bw' Dw Uw2 L Dw U Bw' Fw F2 Uw
*5. *L D R' D' F2 Uw2 L D Uw2 L2 Lw R' Fw' L2 Bw Lw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' B' L' Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Rw2 Bw2 F' Lw Dw' L' B D' Dw' Lw' R2 U2 F' L2 Fw' R2 Uw2 Bw2 U2 Bw' U Fw D' Fw' L2 Fw2 F Rw2 Dw' L2 U' B2 F' Lw Rw Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *L 3U U2 2L' 3R R' 2B2 2D' 2B 3U' 3R2 D2 U B L2 F2 3R2 2R2 R2 B2 F' L' 2R2 2U' L2 3U2 B' 3F' 2F2 F D2 U2 3R2 2D 3U' 2U2 U 3R2 2F' 2U2 2B' R' 2U 2B2 L2 2D' 2B' 3F' L 2D2 3U' 2R2 2U' B 3U L2 3U2 2U 3F 3U2 F' R' D2 L 2R 3U' 2L' 2U2 U2 B'
*2. *D' R2 2D' 3U F 2D R2 B 3F 2F2 3U2 2B' 3U2 L' 3U2 F L' 2L 3R2 R' 2D' 3F 2F2 2R' 3F2 F R 3F2 R' 2F D 3R' R' B 2B' 3F 2U U 2F2 2U2 3F2 D 2R R' D2 L 2R 2B' 3F2 R 2F2 D' 2D' L D 3U 3R' 3F D2 3U' 2U 3F' 2R2 3U 2R2 R' 3F' U 2L' 2F'
*3. *3U 2U U2 F' D' L D2 R D2 L' 2L' 2R' 3U' 2B2 U' L2 2R' 2B R2 2B2 3F2 2L' 2B2 3F 3R2 2F' 2D' 2U2 3F2 D' 3U 3F2 2U2 R' D' U R2 2B 3R2 D' 3R2 B2 L2 3R 2R' R2 3U 2L2 R2 3U2 2B 2D' 2B 2U F' 3R2 B 2F 2R2 R2 3U2 U' 3R 2F U2 3F 3U2 U B 2U
*4. *U L 2U R' 2F L' 3U2 2B' 2L2 2F2 2R D' 2L' 2D2 2B2 2R R2 2D' 3R' 2F' U 2B2 L 3U2 U2 2R' R' 3U' 3F2 D2 F2 U2 2F' 3U L2 2B' L' R' 3F' 2L' 3R2 2R R2 3F2 3R2 D' F 2R 2B D2 U B 3U' 2U2 2R' 2D' 2R B 2B' 3F2 3U2 B' 2B' 2F 2R' R 2F' 2L F2 U'
*5. *R' 2B2 2L U2 2R2 2U2 2L2 3F' 2D2 R' 3F2 F 2D' U2 3R R' 2U B2 3F2 2F' F R' 3F 2L2 2D' L2 3R 3F' F' D 2L 2F2 3U 2U 2F 3U U 2L' 3R 2F2 2D2 2F' L 2L 3F2 U2 2L2 3R' 2R' 3F L 3F 2L 3R2 2R2 3U2 L 3R2 2R' B2 2R 2U2 2B2 F' D2 2R' F' 2D B 3U

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L 2R D2 R' D2 2D 2L' 2R D2 3U 2U2 U 3B 3L' 3R 3F2 D' 2U2 U L R2 2D' 2L' 3D2 2U' L 2L2 2D2 3D' R' 3F 2F' 3L2 D 3L' 2R' D2 3U' U2 L 3B 3R 3B' D' 2R' 2B' 3B D' 2R' R 3D 2U' 3L R U' 2R2 2B 3F L 3L' B' L 2F' 3U2 B 2U 3L 2D' 2U' 2L2 2B2 3B' L 3F' 2D2 2L2 3L U2 2B2 3U2 L2 3D2 2U' 3B 2L 2B 3D' 2L' 2R2 2D2 3U2 3L' 2D F' 3U2 L2 2R2 2D 2B' 3F
*2. *3L2 B2 F U2 3R2 B F R' 2U' 3R B2 2D2 3D U2 L F' 3U R D2 2U' 2B2 3B' 3F2 R 3D 2U2 L2 2R2 3F2 2L2 2F' 2L 3U' B2 2L 3L 3D 2U U R' D' 3U2 L' 3R B2 2B' F2 2D2 3D' 2L 2U2 L2 3D' 2U 3L 3B 3F 2F L' 2R' 2F' F2 2U R' F' U2 2B 3R' F2 D 2U' U 2R 2D L2 R2 3B2 2R2 3B 2L 2D2 3B 3U2 2L' 2R2 2U' L' 3U 2U 3R' R 2U' 3L' 2D 3U2 B 2B D 3U' 2U
*3. *L B 3F L 3R2 B2 2R' R D2 2L 2U2 3F2 D' 2L2 3U2 U2 L2 B' L' 3D2 B 3D 3B 3L 2U B 3L' 3R' 3D' 2F 2R D2 2D' 3U2 3R2 R 3F' 3R' 2R' 2D 2L U2 2B2 R D 3U' 3F D 3U' 2U2 2B 3B2 3F' 2F F 2D' 3D' 2B' 3F' 3R' B 3L' U' 3R2 2D' 3D' 3L R' 2U' 2F F' D F2 D2 3R' 3F' 2L' 2D' 3D 3U' U2 3B 3U U2 3L' 3U 3B' D2 2D' 3D' 3U 2R 2B2 2F' F' L2 2L2 3R2 3F' 2U
*4. *B' 2B2 2F 3R2 R' F2 3R2 2B' R2 U2 3B' 3F' 3D' 3R' F 3D 2F' 2D 2B2 3F L 3L2 R' B2 L' 2B' 2D2 3U2 3L2 2U2 F2 U' 2F' R2 2D' 2U' 2B' 3L' 2U2 3L' 2D 3D 2L 3F' 2F' 3D' L 3U2 R 2B2 3L 2F' 2D2 3B' D 2L 2B2 3F L' R2 2B 3U' R' 2D' U' L 2D 3U U2 3L D 3U' B U2 3L U' 3F2 3L2 2D' 3U' 2B 3B' L2 3L2 D 2D' 2L2 2U2 2B' 3B2 3F' 3U 3F U 2R2 B' 3U2 2U 3R' 2R2
*5. *2F 2L2 D 2L' F2 2D2 L2 3L' D2 2D' 3D 2L' 2B' L B' 2L2 3B' F' 3D L R U2 3F' 2D2 3D F2 3D 3L' 3B2 3L2 3B' 2F' D 2D' 3D2 F2 3L 3B2 U 2F 3L2 D' 3R' 3F' 3U B 2F2 2R' 2F' 3R2 2R R 2U2 2B2 L D' 2U B 3U' 2R2 U2 2L2 3U2 2F F 3D 3B2 3U L D 2L 2D R' 2D' 3U2 3F' F2 L2 D 3U2 2U U2 3F' D R2 F2 2L 2R' 3F 3R2 2D 2L 3L 2R R' 2D' 3B' 3L2 R2 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 F R2 U2
*2. *R F' R2 F2 U' R' F2 U
*3. *F' U F' R' F U F R2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 B' F' R' U' F D' B2 R2 B2 F2 R D2
*2. *B2 D R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 L' F' L' B2 R U R' U' L' R2
*3. *L B2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 R F2 L2 D F2 U' B' D' L D' F D' F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 D' Uw2 B2 R2 D2 Uw' U Fw' L2 F' L' B' R' F D' R B2 R B2 F L2 Rw' R2 Fw F2 Rw' R' Uw2 L Fw Uw L' Rw D2 L2 Rw B' Fw
*2. *R B2 F2 L' Rw' Uw R' D Fw Uw2 B' Rw D2 L' B' Fw' D2 Uw2 U2 Rw' R Uw B2 D2 Fw F2 Rw2 F Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 R B D L' R U2 F Uw
*3. *U2 F Uw B D2 B U2 F2 L Fw2 U' Rw' U' L' Rw2 R Fw' U Fw' Rw' D2 R Fw' D2 Rw R2 Uw Fw2 Rw' D' B' L' D' Rw' Uw R2 Fw' F' U Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' Rw2 Bw2 Lw R2 F' Lw2 F2 U Bw Lw2 R U Bw Dw L2 R' Dw' R2 F2 Rw Dw2 Rw2 Fw' F L' D Fw' L' Lw' R' Uw2 Bw' F L Dw' B2 F' Dw2 F L' B D2 Dw B2 Bw' U2 F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' B2 Lw2 D' Lw' Rw' Dw2 L' D' Lw
*2. *Fw Dw' L' Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' L Rw' Fw2 F D2 Bw' Dw B L Fw2 L Rw2 R' Bw F2 Rw2 F Lw U2 R2 D' U' F2 U Fw2 Rw R D2 Bw2 F' Dw' L' B' Dw Bw' Rw Dw Rw2 D' Fw D R' Uw F2 Rw D Uw2 Bw Fw R Fw' Uw' F
*3. *D Uw R2 B2 L2 B2 Fw' R' D2 U2 L' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 L Lw2 Rw R2 Fw Uw' Lw2 Dw U' Fw F2 Lw' F D Dw2 Lw' D' B' F2 R Dw Bw Dw L' Fw F2 L2 Rw D' Lw' Rw2 D U' Lw2 D Uw2 L2 B Bw F' D B Rw Dw U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U2 3R2 2B2 2F' 2R 2B F2 3R2 2D 2U2 R2 2B 2F' 2L2 3R2 2R2 B2 2R2 2B2 D2 2R2 U' L' 3R R 3U B 2D2 B 2L 3R 2U2 R' D' 3F' 2F2 F' 2L D2 2B2 2R2 R2 2D 3R2 B2 3R2 2F D 2B 3U' 2U B 3F2 D2 F' R' 2F U2 2B' 2F2 2R' U' F' R2 B2 U2 B' 2B' 2F U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D 3L' 2B 2U 2B' 2L2 3R2 2R2 D2 3D' 2U' 2R' D' L2 2B2 2F2 D2 2D B 3B' 3D 3U U2 3F2 2F' 3U2 3F2 U' 3B2 F2 2R R D' 2D' U' L 2D2 2U2 L' B' F 2L 3L' R' 2U2 B' 2F D 3L2 3B' 2F' 3L 3U L2 3L2 2R' 3B2 3F' 2U2 2L2 2D L2 2D' 3U2 F2 R2 2U2 3B 2L' 2D' 3L 2F' 2D' U 2R2 2B 3F2 2F2 F2 2L2 3L2 2D 3B 3L2 R 3B' D' 2D 2U B 2D2 2F' L' 3R B' 2D2 3L' 2R' R2 3U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B2 U R2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 U' L F2 U B R F2 R2 F2 L2 F'
*2. *D2 B2 U' B2 U F2 U' R2 D F2 U' B L' D2 L2 F2 D' R' B' R' D2
*3. *B2 D F2 U B2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 R F D' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F R
*4. *D' L2 D B D F' D' R' F' R' U2 D2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 L U2 R'
*5. *U2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L' F R2 U' F2 U2 R' U
*6. *R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 R B2 D' F2 L' R' D' L2 B' D' R2
*7. *D2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 R' B2 F' R B' F2 U' F D2 L F' L2
*8. *R U2 F2 L U2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 R F' U R2 F' L2 R2 F R
*9. *B' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F R' F2 L B' L2 U' R' D L
*10. *F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U F' R D L F' U2 R' F U2 R'
*11. *R2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 R' F L B R D2 L' B' F' L2
*12. *R B2 L2 F2 R B2 D2 R' B2 U2 B2 U L2 F D2 U' R2 F U F
*13. *L2 B' U2 F2 D2 B U2 F D2 F R D U2 L2 D L2 F' D B
*14. *F2 D L2 U R2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 R' D2 F R2 U' L2 U' L F' D U
*15. *L2 B' U' R2 F L F2 D R' U F2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 D2 F' U2 D2
*16. *B2 F2 L' U2 R D2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 U F' D B2 U' L D2 R F
*17. *B2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 R' D' B' L2 R U2 B' L' D2 U2
*18. *F' D' F' L2 D F' L U2 L' D L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D'
*19. *R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 F U2 L2 B2 U' B R' F' L' U2 R' F L U
*20. *R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' F' R2 B U2 B U L' D R' B U2 R2 U2 F' D2
*21. *U2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D R2 D U' R2 F' R F' D' R2 F' U2 R' F2
*22. *F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 U2 R' F U B L F D' U' R' U
*23. *L2 U B2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 U B2 L F' R D2 F2 R' B2 U2 L B' R
*24. *R2 D' R2 L D R' F B' L B2 U2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2
*25. *L D2 B2 D2 U2 R' U2 R U2 B2 L2 F' L' R D' U' R' U2 F' R F
*26. *U F' U' F2 U F D' B2 R' U' L2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D'
*27. *R2 B F U2 B R2 F' R2 F' D2 F D' U2 R D' B2 U L D B' F
*28. *D2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 R2 B D F2 L2 D2 R B F' D2 R2
*29. *F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D' R' F' L2 R2 U' B L' R B U2
*30. *B2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 D B2 R2 U L' R' B D2 U L D' F2 L
*31. *U2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 F L2 F' D F R' F U B' R' D' F R'
*32. *D2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D L' F2 R F' U' L' R D2 R F2
*33. *R2 F2 D2 F D2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B U' L' R F2 D'
*34. *R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 B R2 D2 U2 L' B R F R D L D2 B' F'
*35. *U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 B U B' L F2 R D' U' L' B U
*36. *R2 F2 U2 F2 L' F' B R2 U B2 R' D2 L' F2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 U2
*37. *F2 L2 F U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 R2 F R' U' L' F' L2 R2 U L2 F L'
*38. *F' L2 D2 B U2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 R' B2 U L B2 R2 D L' F' U
*39. *U' R2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L D' B2 L D B D' U R' U
*40. *D R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 F2 U' R2 B L' D' B R2 D2 L D F U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 R F2 R' B2 R U2 L' F2 L2 D2 F D U B' L' U2 F2 L2 F' L
*2. *B2 L' B2 U2 L' R2 B2 U2 L D2 U2 F' R2 B D' L' B' L2 F U'
*3. *L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D R2 U' F U' L2 R U2 R B R' D U2
*4. *R' L2 D' B' R F2 U R2 F L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 B2 L2 U
*5. *R2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 L2 R' U2 R' B L B2 L D R F' D2 R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B L2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 R F2 R U' F' D L2 B' R2
*2. *D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R' D2 B D F2 D2 L2 F' R2 U
*3. *R F2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 R' F2 L' B' L2 D' F R U B2 R2 B2
*4. *B U2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 R' F U2 L U' L2 U L F'
*5. *R2 D U F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 F' L R' B L' B2 D2 U2 L R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B D2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 D F' L B2 R B U2 R' B' U
*2. *D L2 R2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 L' B' U' F D U F' L D' U
*3. *R2 F2 D2 R D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' U L B R' D' U2 B' D' U B2
*4. *B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U L2 U' F2 R' B2 L R2 U R2 F R B' F' L
*5. *R2 F2 D2 L' F2 U2 L' R' U2 R' B2 D' F D2 F L' R' D' U' L' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' L2 U R2 D L F' R' F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F R2 F U' F2 R2 U
*3. *B F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F L' U F' U2 B2 L F2 L B2 L2
*4. *F' L' Rw2 B' Fw U Rw F L B' D U' Fw' D2 Uw' L R' B2 D2 Uw' U Fw' F2 L F2 D2 Rw' R2 D2 B2 Fw D U2 B2 Rw' F' L' Fw' Uw' Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F U R F2 U R' F
*3. *U2 B' U2 D L U R' L' F D2 L' B2 L' U2 R L2 U2 D2 R' B2
*4. *B2 D' Fw2 D' U F' U F2 L B' Fw2 F' L' D Fw' Uw2 L2 D U2 R Uw' B2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 L D' U' Rw B' Fw' F' Uw' Fw' U Rw2 R' B D Rw
*5. *Fw' L' Dw Bw' F' D2 Lw' Bw' Fw Lw2 Rw' U2 Fw F2 R2 B2 R2 F' R U2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' R F' D2 B2 R2 D Bw Fw' Lw Rw2 Fw' Rw2 R' F' Uw Fw2 R' Dw' Fw' R2 B2 Bw' F2 Uw' Lw Dw' U2 Bw2 D Bw' Lw R Dw' Uw U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=3 / UdUd u=-4,d=-3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-2 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=0,d=4 / UdUd u=5,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-4 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=2 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=5 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U L U' R L' U' R' l' u'
*2. *U' L' U R' L' R' U' L B l' r' b u'
*3. *R' U' R U R U' B' l r' b' u
*4. *R L U L R L' U R r' b' u
*5. *B U R B' U R U L r u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 5) / (3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, 4) / (-3, -4) / (0, -2)
*2. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -2)
*3. *(1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (2, 0)
*5. *(-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 6) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (0, 2) / (0, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' U R U' L' D' U D'
*2. *U L' D L' D' L' U' L U'
*3. *R' U L' D R L U D'
*4. *R' U L' R' L U L R' U'
*5. *R' U L D' L U' R L'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 11, 2013)

*2x2* - 7.10, (5.61), 5.99, (7.73), 6.70 = *6.60*
*3x3* - (18.49), 21.45, (24.60), 19.30, 19.83 = *20.19*
*4x4* - (1:22.28), (1:38.43), 1:30.61, 1:32.63, 1:36.81 = *1:33.35*
*5x5* - 2:51.31, 3:14.57, (3:23.08), (2:45.10), 2:51.03 = *2:58.97*
*6x6* - 6:16.00, 6:51.57, (5:39.53), (7:45.48), 6:40.12 = *6:35.90*
*2x2 BLD* - 56.39, 32.22, 1:02.21 = *32.22*
*3x3 BLD* - 2:13.37, 3:21.88, 3:23.27 = *2:13.37*
*Multi-BLD* - *1/2 (15:39)*
*OH* - 39.51, (38.18), 47.16, (49.73), 41.29 = *42.65*
*Feet* - 2:44.62, (3:37.83), 2:30.65, 3:13.47, (2:16.18) = *2:49.58*
*2-4 Relay* - *2:15.88*
*2-5 Relay* - *6:14.22*
*Pyraminx* - 12.67, 19.17, 12.09, (20.19), (11.29) = *14.64*
*FMC* - *48*


Spoiler



Scramble - R' U' L2 U R2 D L F' R' F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 L2
L U2 F L U2 - Cross (5)
D2 L' D2 L D2 R D' R' - First Pair (8)
D2 B D2 B' L' D2 L - Second Pair (7)
F' D' F D2 F' D' F2 - Third Pair (7)
D F' D2 F D F' - Fourth Pair (6)
L D B D' B' L - OLL (6)
D' F B' L2 F' B D' L2 D' - PLL (9)

I'm slowly getting better at this...


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 12, 2013)

*2x2 : *6.71, 6.32, 5.71, (6.72), (5.58) = *6.25*
*3x3 : *20.09, (17.36), 20.27, (22.08), 18.75 = *19.70*
*4x4 : *1:13.11, (1:17.36), 1:12.86, 1:16.25, (1:10.74) = *1:14.07*
*5x5 : *(2:22.59), 2:22.09, (2:03.71), 2:16.33, 2:22.22 = *2:20.21*
*6x6 : *(4:19.48), 3:55.76, (3:44.33), 3:44.54, 3:44.79 = *3:48.36*
*7x7 : *5:24.00, 5:25.55, (5:38.44), 5:19.67, (5:16.21) = *5:23.07*
*3x3 BLD : *3:01.35, 4:50.62, DNF = *3:01.35*
*Multi BLD : *
*OH : *1:22.70, 1:10.75, 1:15.59, (1:00.32), (1:25.66) = *1:16.35*
*MTS : *1:01.76, (59.01), 59.92, (DNF), 1:03.95 = *1:01.88*
*2-4 relay : 1:56.22*
*2-5 relay : 4:09.58*
*Megaminx : *(1:45.35), (2:04.24), 1:53.46, 1:58.81, 1:52.08 = *1:54.78*
*Pyraminx : *9.20, 12.10, (6.28), (13.72), 10.21 = *10.50*
*Square-1 : *31.77, 36.75, (48.26), 29.61, (24.82) = *32.71*


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 12, 2013)

*2X2X2* : 10.69 13.00 (15.31) (9.89) 13.19 = *12.29*
*3X3X3* : 26.59 27.42 (22.70) 25.76 (28.05) = *26.59*
*4X4X4* : 4:30.81 3:56.97 4:13.41 (3:42.18) (4:39.56) = *4:13.73*
*3X3X3 fewest moves*: *49*


Spoiler



scramble: R' U' L2 U R2 D L F' R' F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 L2

L' B R' L2 B2 *R'* // x-CROSS
*R* D' R' D2 F' D F2 D' F' // 2ND PAIR
L D2 L' D' B' D' B // 3RD PAIR
D' L D2 L' F' D2 F D' F' D F // LAST PAIR
B U F U2 B' U B U2 F *B'* // OLL
*B* D' F D2 B' D B D2 F' B' // PLL 

Moves in Bold cancel each other




*5X5X5* : 14:27.40 DNF DNF DNF DNF= *DNF*


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 12, 2013)

*MultiBLD: 6/6 42:27.98*
*FMC: 36*


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble: R’ U’ L2 U R2 D L F’ R’ F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 L2
Solution: D2 R2 L’ B R2 B2 R2 L2 D L D L’ R D R’ D’ R D’ R’ D’ R’ B R B’ L D2 L’ D’ L D2 R’ D L’ D’ R D2

F2L: D2 R2 L’ B R2 B2 R2 L2 D L D L’ R D R’ (D2 R D’ R’
OLL: R D R’ D) R D’ R’ D’ R’ B R B’
PLL: L D2 L’ D’ L D2 R’ D L’ D’ R D2
Effective F2L and a lot of canceled moves between F2L and OLL.
(D2 R D’ R’ R D R’ D) -> D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 13, 2013)

My fewest moves solution was a bit better than usual this week.


Spoiler



Scramble: R' U' L2 U R2 D L F' R' F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 L2
Solution: D2 L2 R' D' R2 D' B' R D' R' D2 R' U' R D2 R' U B' R B' R D R' D R D2 R' D2 R B' D' L' (32 moves)

2x2x2: D2 L2 premove L'
2x2x3: R' D' R2 premoves R B' D'
finish F2L: D' B' R D' R2 . B' R B'
OLL: R D R' D R D2 R' D2
insert at .: R D2 R' U' R D2 R' U
One move cancels.
Comment: There were so many reasonably quick 2x2x3s, but most of them didn't seem to do well. This one did okay, though. Best I could find was a seven-move insertion, though, which was a pretty bad way to end it.


----------



## mycube (Mar 15, 2013)

because it's a DNF-result:
Multibld: 2/5 in 28:32.88


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 16, 2013)

2x2: 6.07, 6.45, 6.66, (9.91), (5.64) = 6.39

3x3: (14.25), 15.90, 14.74, (21.03), 16.86 = 15.83

4x4: :1:13.47, (1:04.00), (1:23.83), 1:21.80, 1:19.34 = 1:18.20

5x5:

2-3-4 relay: 1:46.83

2-3-4-5 relay: 5:26.39


----------



## Dene (Mar 17, 2013)

*3x3:* 18.21, (18.84), 16.73, (16.57), 18.66 = 17.87
*4x4:* (1:16.31), 1:14.19, 1:08.90, (1:01.60), 1:07.78 = 1:10.29
*5x5:* 1:34.77, (1:28.60), 1:39.84, (1:58.18), 1:39.16 = 1:37.92
*6x6:* (3:44.88), 3:27.59, (3:08.77), 3:22.76, 3:23.88 = 3:24.74
*7x7:* (DNF), 5:35.93, 5:01.63, (4:57.34), 5:39.22 = 5:25.59
*OH:* 31.28, (25.24), 27.20, (33.20), 29.44 = 29.31
*Megaminx:* 2:07.39, (2:09.58), 1:53.50, (1:49.28), 2:08.68 = 2:03.19
*Pyraminx:* 9.34, 15.57, (7.48), (18.47), 12.44 = 12.45
*Square-1:* 34.41, 27.14, (49.45), 31.62, (19.40) = 31.06


----------



## DuLe (Mar 17, 2013)

*2x2x2:* 5.80, (5.97), (5.18), 5.57, 5.29 = *5.55*
*3x3x3:* 19.61, (16.27), 18.40, (21.60), 16.37 = *18.13*
*4x4x4:* 1:34.47, 1:56.51, (1:59.62), 1:40.40, (1:25.94) = *1:43.79*
*5x5x5:* (3:13.91), (3:56.96), 3:34.01, 3:17.95, 3:34.55 = *3:28.84*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 4:06.68, (DNF), (DNF) = *4:06.68*
*3x3x3 OH:* 44.45, 45.22, (46.77), (42.95), 45.62 = *45.10*
*3x3x3 FT:* 3:12.55, 3:30.42, (4:00.10), 3:45.78, (3:02.51) = *3:29.58*
*3x3x3 MTS:* (1:06.23), 1:13.15, (1:32.94), 1:09.40, 1:23.22 = *1:15.26*
*3x3x3 FM:* *45*
*2+3+4:* *2:02.36*
*2+3+4+5:* *5:22.92*
*Magic:* 5.16, 5.36, (4.25), (6.69), 4.39 = *4.97*
*Master Magic:* (11.17), 9.75, 10.47, (9.30), 9.53 = *9.92*
*Megaminx:* 3:15.99, (3:51.86), 3:28.40, (3:12.46), 3:31.62 = *3:25.34*
*Pyraminx:* 6.34, 6.56, (5.13), (8.62), 6.57 = *6.49*


----------



## Outsmash (Mar 17, 2013)

Square-1: 24.02, (20.17), (27.82), 24.56, 20.19 = 22.92
3x3: (13.25), (16.62), 14.12, 15.87, 16.39 = 15.46
2x2: 6.07, (7.20), (4.94), 6.76, 5.88 = 6.23
3x3 OH: 24.78, 26.35, (27.79), (21.83), 26.34 = 25.82


----------



## gunner (Mar 17, 2013)

*2x2:* 4.84, 5.03, (3.90), 4.80, (5.22) = 4.89
*3x3:* 14.05, 15.62, (12.93), (17.05), 13.20 = 14.29
*4x4:* (1:03.98), 1:01.11, 1:01.88, (56.92), 1:02.49 = 1:01.83
*3x3 OH:* 30.41, 38.88, (26.18), (39.96), 32.03 = 33.77
*2-4 Relay:* 1:24.57
*Megaminx:* (1:53.50), (1:38.69), 1:49.73, 1:53.43, 1:50.07 = 1:51.08
*Pyraminx:* 9.57, (14.39), (6.87), 10.56, 9.52 = 9.88

...I'm not happy with my Mega and 4x4 results...


----------



## aisukuriimu (Mar 17, 2013)

2x2x2: 38.23, (1:15.90), 54.42, 40.40, (31.22) = 44.35
3x3x3: 1:38.64, (1:07.55), 1:14.11, (1:42.42), 1:22.50 = 1:25.08


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 19, 2013)

Results week 11: congratulations jorgeskm, mycube and bryson!

*2x2x2*(35)

 3.07 jorgeskm
 3.29 CuberMan
 3.84 mycube
 4.25 FinnGamer
 4.41 Iggy
 4.43 yuxuibbs
 4.56 bryson azzopard
 4.89 gunner
 4.98 DaCubeMeister
 5.01 riley
 5.55 DuLe
 5.99 Alcuber
 6.00 AndersB
 6.17 KrisM
 6.24 Outsmash
 6.25 bacyril
 6.39 khoavo12
 6.46 MeshuggahX
 6.49 kalyk
 6.60 DuffyEdge
 6.74 zaki
 7.08 Mike Hughey
 7.11 Mikel
 7.82 bh13
 8.09 Schmidt
 8.40 SweetSolver
 8.54 lemakk
 8.71 Nihahhat
 8.87 MichaelErskine
 9.04 blairubik
 10.45 Speedcuby
 11.18 hfsdo
 12.29 MarcelP
 15.90 MatsBergsten
 44.35 aisukuriimu
*3x3x3 *(44)

 9.77 antoineccantin
 9.79 jaemin0922
 10.48 riley
 10.68 jorgeskm
 12.23 CuberMan
 12.24 Lapinsavant
 12.88 mycube
 13.69 uvafan
 14.29 gunner
 14.45 yuxuibbs
 14.70 FinnGamer
 15.00 AndersB
 15.46 Outsmash
 15.68 bryson azzopard
 15.83 khoavo12
 15.93 DaCubeMeister
 16.07 Iggy
 16.35 MeshuggahX
 16.55 zaki
 17.55 Kenneth Svendson
 17.79 Wasabee
 17.87 Dene
 17.88 eggseller
 18.13 DuLe
 18.50 KrisM
 18.69 Mikel
 19.45 blairubik
 19.70 bacyril
 20.19 DuffyEdge
 20.28 cxinlee
 20.59 kalyk
 20.84 Speedcuby
 21.42 Mike Hughey
 23.75 Schmidt
 23.87 Alcuber
 25.54 bh13
 25.71 hfsdo
 26.14 lemakk
 26.59 MarcelP
 26.86 MichaelErskine
 28.62 Nihahhat
 30.33 Gordon
 36.72 MatsBergsten
 1:25.08 aisukuriimu
*4x4x4*(26)

 43.58 jorgeskm
 45.37 antoineccantin
 47.74 zaki
 48.51 riley
 52.80 mycube
 55.66 henrik
 1:00.09 AndersB
 1:01.41 FinnGamer
 1:01.83 gunner
 1:06.04 Iggy
 1:06.45 bryson azzopard
 1:09.65 MeshuggahX
 1:10.29 Dene
 1:13.05 yuxuibbs
 1:14.07 bacyril
 1:19.78 khoavo12
 1:19.80 KrisM
 1:30.72 Mikel
 1:33.35 DuffyEdge
 1:34.56 blairubik
 1:43.79 DuLe
 1:47.02 bh13
 1:51.11 lemakk
 2:00.74 MichaelErskine
 2:14.43 Nihahhat
 4:13.73 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:22.51 zaki
 1:24.27 jorgeskm
 1:30.68 antoineccantin
 1:37.92 Dene
 1:39.50 mycube
 1:53.11 bryson azzopard
 2:09.71 FinnGamer
 2:15.61 Iggy
 2:20.21 bacyril
 2:40.25 yuxuibbs
 2:58.97 DuffyEdge
 3:28.84 DuLe
 3:44.61 MichaelErskine
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(8)

 3:12.45 zaki
 3:13.06 mycube
 3:24.74 Dene
 3:34.18 bryson azzopard
 3:48.36 bacyril
 4:34.16 Iggy
 4:53.59 yuxuibbs
 6:35.90 DuffyEdge
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:08.76 zaki
 4:35.54 mycube
 5:23.07 bacyril
 5:25.59 Dene
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 14.73 antoineccantin
 18.25 jorgeskm
 20.14 CuberMan
 22.88 yuxuibbs
 23.18 AndersB
 24.57 mycube
 25.08 riley
 25.82 Outsmash
 25.94 Lapinsavant
 29.31 Dene
 30.02 zaki
 30.66 bryson azzopard
 33.77 gunner
 35.72 eggseller
 35.72 FinnGamer
 36.09 Iggy
 37.32 Kenneth Svendson
 42.65 DuffyEdge
 45.10 DuLe
 47.57 Alcuber
 49.16 blairubik
 1:01.62 Schmidt
 1:16.35 bacyril
 1:28.81 bh13
 DNF MichaelErskine
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 54.31 antoineccantin
 2:49.58 DuffyEdge
 3:29.58 DuLe
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 13.08 CuberMan
 15.66 jorgeskm
 16.77 riley
 18.57 Mike Hughey
 19.05 antoineccantin
 21.03 Iggy
 25.10 bryson azzopard
 30.73 MatsBergsten
 32.22 DuffyEdge
 58.89 Lapinsavant
 1:04.08 Schmidt
 1:07.58 AndersB
 DNF bh13
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 33.53 riley
 59.34 eggseller
 1:07.60 jorgeskm
 1:16.20 Mike Hughey
 1:21.94 MatsBergsten
 1:31.04 blairubik
 1:50.84 mycube
 1:57.08 okayama
 2:10.36 antoineccantin
 2:13.37 DuffyEdge
 3:01.35 bacyril
 3:01.65 CuberMan
 3:11.36 bryson azzopard
 4:06.68 DuLe
 DNF Iggy
 DNF Lapinsavant
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:27.17 Mike Hughey
 6:31.23 MatsBergsten
 9:22.26 jorgeskm
12:18.97 okayama
15:41.50 bryson azzopard
 DNF antoineccantin
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

11:15.25 Mike Hughey
14:42.59 MatsBergsten
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

7/7 (59:10)  okayama
6/6 (42:27)  PianoCube
7/8 (57:55)  bryson azzopard
4/4 (11:46)  jorgeskm
7/10 (43:59)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 3:34)  Iggy
6/11 (51:42)  riley
1/2 (15:39)  DuffyEdge
2/5 (28:32)  mycube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:01.88 bacyril
 1:15.26 DuLe
 1:25.52 jorgeskm
 1:42.85 bryson azzopard
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 1:00.75 zaki
 1:07.71 jorgeskm
 1:14.53 mycube
 1:18.23 riley
 1:24.54 FinnGamer
 1:24.57 gunner
 1:26.74 Iggy
 1:31.53 yuxuibbs
 1:37.13 bryson azzopard
 1:40.90 MeshuggahX
 1:46.83 khoavo12
 1:56.22 bacyril
 2:02.36 DuLe
 2:15.88 DuffyEdge
 2:37.71 MichaelErskine
 2:42.86 bh13
 2:59.03 Schmidt
 3:05.56 hfsdo
 3:42.80 Nihahhat
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:43.94 jorgeskm
 2:58.40 zaki
 3:04.84 mycube
 3:36.30 Iggy
 3:41.90 bryson azzopard
 3:43.43 FinnGamer
 4:09.58 bacyril
 4:18.27 yuxuibbs
 5:22.92 DuLe
 5:26.39 khoavo12
 6:14.22 DuffyEdge
 6:27.86 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(5)

 1.13 yuxuibbs
 1.24 Wasabee
 1.26 bryson azzopard
 4.09 hfsdo
 4.97 DuLe
*Master Magic*(3)

 2.77 bryson azzopard
 4.28 yuxuibbs
 9.92 DuLe
*Skewb*(2)

 22.74 bryson azzopard
 24.16 Schmidt
*Clock*(3)

 9.67 Iggy
 14.02 zaki
 21.68 bryson azzopard
*Pyraminx*(19)

 4.46 Iggy
 4.58 jorgeskm
 6.49 DuLe
 6.77 Alcuber
 7.40 zaki
 8.14 CuberMan
 9.45 riley
 9.53 AndersB
 9.88 gunner
 10.50 bacyril
 10.64 bryson azzopard
 10.69 yuxuibbs
 11.77 bh13
 12.45 Dene
 12.61 Speedcuby
 13.20 DaCubeMeister
 13.40 Schmidt
 14.64 DuffyEdge
 18.38 SweetSolver
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:34.44 riley
 1:37.98 jorgeskm
 1:51.08 gunner
 1:52.86 zaki
 1:54.16 Iggy
 1:54.78 bacyril
 2:03.19 Dene
 2:05.17 bryson azzopard
 3:09.63 yuxuibbs
 3:25.34 DuLe
*Square-1*(12)

 22.92 Outsmash
 28.89 kalyk
 31.01 lemakk
 31.06 Dene
 32.71 bacyril
 33.03 jorgeskm
 55.01 AndersB
 58.27 hfsdo
 1:00.43 Schmidt
 1:10.27 Iggy
 1:24.50 Alcuber
 1:26.03 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

27 guusrs
27 okayama
30 mycube
31 eggseller
32 Mike Hughey
36 PianoCube
38 blairubik
40 jorgeskm
45 DuLe
48 DuffyEdge
49 MarcelP
58 bh13

*Contest results*

319 jorgeskm
245 mycube
243 bryson azzopard
233 riley
218 Iggy
204 zaki
178 yuxuibbs
166 bacyril
162 antoineccantin
158 DuLe
150 FinnGamer
149 gunner
148 CuberMan
142 DuffyEdge
139 AndersB
129 Dene
105 Mike Hughey
98 MatsBergsten
96 Outsmash
86 khoavo12
81 MeshuggahX
81 blairubik
80 eggseller
76 Lapinsavant
73 okayama
73 Alcuber
71 bh13
67 DaCubeMeister
61 Schmidt
61 KrisM
52 MichaelErskine
51 kalyk
50 Mikel
46 jaemin0922
43 lemakk
41 Kenneth Svendson
40 PianoCube
40 uvafan
37 MarcelP
33 hfsdo
32 Wasabee
30 Speedcuby
26 Nihahhat
25 henrik
22 guusrs
18 cxinlee
15 SweetSolver
7 aisukuriimu
6 Gordon


----------

